# Aura 6 months old



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

Aura just turned 6 months old and I got her to pose for me for a brief moment!




























And her goofy side - helping me inspect Riley's new fetching tag (all she wanted to do was chew it):


----------



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

Riley:










Doing his squirrel patrol duties:










He has a new collar coming so when I get it we will have some better photos of the tag! This is him looking out the window, for squirrels of course.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

So beautiful! Happy 6 months, Aura! Here's to many more!


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

They're both beautiful!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

They are so cute!


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

What a beautiful girl! Love the first pic the best!


----------



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

Ivy said:


> What a beautiful girl! Love the first pic the best!


Thank you! Shot and edited on an iPhone surprisingly! It's one of my favorites too


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!!!!!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your dogs! They are totally gorgeous!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Gorgeous dogs!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Aura is a real beauty!
Happy 6 months!
Nice pictures!


----------

